# Witch hazel



## Spanky (Sep 5, 2016)

Does anyone know if it is ok for goats to browse witch hazel?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure, hope someone will chime in soon.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm not sure either, bumping this up for you


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I did a quick search & all sources say it's not known to be toxic to livestock, no reports of toxicity, etc. except one which said to use with caution due to astringency, & I think they might have been referring to the witch hazel liquid You put on your skin.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 5, 2016)

Well, my boys haven't had any negative effects from eating a couple of branches of it. They are therapy goats and when I take them to places, I bring along a few beech branches to keep them happy. They love beech trees. Somehow I cut the witch hazel. They devoured it. It it growing way back in my woods and they haven't browsed there yet but I wanted to see if anyone had experience with it.

I couldn't find it mentioned on any lists of dangerous goat plants or here on the goat spot.


----------

